# high school sr worried about college



## 21794 (Apr 30, 2006)

so i'm a high school senior and have been suffering with stomach "issues" for the past 5 years. It took me years to figure out how to control my IBS. For me, I have to get up 2 hours before school to eat and let my stomach settle down. I used to have anxiety attacks fears of sitting in quiet classrooms. There are certain tricks that i have learned over the years that have worked for me. It seems like I am finally at a place where i feel comfortable and am not always stressing over my stomach. But things are starting to change. Now that I'm a senior, next year I am planning on attenting a university. This idea freaks me out. I'm constantly thinking of the "what ifs". What if my roommates don't understand my situation. What if my stomach gets worse. What if i have negative reactions to the college foods. I am so scared. I'm nervous about being put in a new situation because I finally feel like i have control over my stomach, but it seems like college could mess that up. Another thing I am worried about is the whole bathroom issue. For all you college kids.....whats better.....community style bathrooms...or suite bathrooms? I really need some advice on how u guys deal with IBS in college. PLEASE HELP!!!!!


----------

